# How do I find out my genieGo's ip address



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I think I know what it is, but how can I verify via the app or another way?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Yup. Under Settings, System Info in the app is one way.

Another way is look for your GenieGo's MAC address (on the bottom label) and check your router's DHCP table to see which IP address that MAC was assigned.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't see system setting in the app.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't see system setting in the app.
Which app are you using?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

On the iPhone/iPad and PC app, near the top right corner there are two icons. One is Settings (gear icon); other is the Help ("?" icon).

Click on the Help icon and then System Info.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Your router should report in its friendly name, which in my household contains the word, "nomad", the original name of GenieGo


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Depends on the router software. Some report friendly names, some don't. Mine just reports the MAC address.

OTOH, my router reports (and respects) any static IP addresses it finds on my LAN. Many routers only report DHCP assigned addresses.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Help, Sys Info on all three of my clients -- IOS, PC, Mac. No androids in the house.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Now I found it! Thanks


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve said:


> Depends on the router software. Some report friendly names, some don't. Mine just reports the MAC address.
> 
> OTOH, my router reports (and respects) any static IP addresses it finds on my LAN. Many routers only report DHCP assigned addresses.


Ah, the error of generalizing based on my experience with the last five routers I've had- two Netgear, two supplied by ATT U-verse, and an Apple Airport. I guess my statement stands for some meanings of "should". 

I can't imagine a router that would diss a fixed IP on one's owned network, not one that cost more than $40 in the last five years, but don't doubt that they exist.


----------

